# Do Your Dog(s) Have Run Of The House When You Are Gone?



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

This question has been asked before but we have so many new members I thought it might be fun again.

I have 3 dogs, a male and female Dutchie and a old Yellow Lab. I have taught my dogs to behave in the home when they are alone. The only time they are crated is when the intact female Dutchie is in heat.

Other than that their crate doors are open 24/7 and they only use them for sleep.

The spayed Yellow Lab usually stays in her crate when we are gone because the dominant intact female Dutchie pushes her around. The Dutchie never hurts her but always shows her who is the boss bitch. Pun intended.:grin:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My present two GSDs are outside 24/7 because of the year round shedding. After years with terriers and stripping coats the the German Shedders were hard to adjust for the wife. They spent the first 7-8 months in the house as pups.
In the past almost all my dogs lived in the house and had the run of the house when we were gone. All of my terriers were house dogs with free run. 
When I had dogs and bitches then the bitches were in the basement when they were in heat. When I had dogs and bitches as outside dogs the bitches were in the garage during their heat.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

My Landseer, Briard, Fila Brasilerio had access to the whole house plus open terrace.

Then came the mutinous Working Line GSDs :smile: There is no doubt about it, these dogs were good, just more "aggressive" or "alert" than the others and that only maybe.

I doubt if they were better than the others in guarding - maybe more volatile.

All I know is that none of them were willing to allow strangers into the house - the Briard probably less so.


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

when I'm gone the boys, 2 Laps and a Mal are outside so that no one comes in the back door!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Gerald Dunn said:


> when I'm gone the boys, 2 Laps and a Mal are outside so that no one comes in the back door!


 
Gerald, 

Forgive me: what are Laps?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> My Landseer, Briard, Fila Brasilerio had access to the whole house plus open terrace.
> 
> Then came the mutinous Working Line GSDs :smile: There is no doubt about it, these dogs were good, just more "aggressive" or "alert" than the others and that only maybe.
> 
> ...


A burglar would have to kill the 2 Dutchies to get in. They were trained that way originally for Costa Rica!

The Lab would either have a heart attack or roll over and play dead.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Lee,

I have learned how to roll over and play dead!!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Lee,
> 
> I have learned how to roll over and play dead!!



:lol::lol:


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

My GSDs and bouviers have always had the run of the house after they matured. The youngest I could think of was Thor who at 6 months was trustworthy. This reminds me of a DT thread. However, that said, I've been told by a number of breeders in the past that their line of dogs were too destructive even in old age to be trusted loose in the house. 

T


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> My GSDs and bouviers have always had the run of the house after they matured. The youngest I could think of was Thor who at 6 months was trustworthy. This reminds me of a DT thread. However, that said, I've been told by a number of breeders in the past that their line of dogs were too destructive even in old age to be trusted loose in the house.
> 
> T



I should clarify my statement also now that you mention it. Definitely after they mature a bit. I started training home alone manners at 6 months and would leave them for brief periods.Then gradually extend those periods.

DT equals Don Turnipseed I presume?:grin:


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

9.5 year old Grim, around 3 
Other dogs who have passed away, maybe 2
Beau at 18 months, I am beginning to wonder, if ever. He really likes to dismantle and destroy things. Though he has not had an accident in the house since I got him around 11 weeks.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

The dachshund is loose in the house, all others ( mals & dutchies) are kenneled.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> 9.5 year old Grim, around 3
> Other dogs who have passed away, maybe 2
> Beau at 18 months, I am beginning to wonder, if ever. He really likes to dismantle and destroy things. Though he has not had an accident in the house since I got him around 11 weeks.


Both of mine were a tear old to be fully trustworthy. But I really worked hard on it because I needed to have them "free" in the house in Costa Rica. Second to car theft home break ins are a CR national pass time. Alarms are worthless there but the natives are deathly afraid of big mean looking dogs.


----------



## James Kotary (Nov 14, 2012)

My Rottweilers have free range of the house when I am gone. Right now my female is in heat so I have to separate her from my male because he just goes nuts! Both are great when I am gone and do not get into any thing or tear up the house.
The only problem is if I am gone too long like over a weekend. They are taken care of but my male gets physically sick. They call it separation anxiety and includes diarrhea and vomiting. But as soon as I return he is fine and back to normal.


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

Of three, I don't leave the two bitches loose together (Mal and Presa), so one of them is always kenneled. The GSD is pretty much loose all the time. It's difficult to protect your shiz from inside a kennel.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Lisa Brazeau said:


> Of three, I don't leave the two bitches loose together (Mal and Presa), so one of them is always kenneled. The GSD is pretty much loose all the time. It's difficult to protect your shiz from inside a kennel.


NO SHIZ!!!:grin:


----------



## Laura Briggs (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't leave my two GSDs (female - 2.5 years old and male - 14 months old) alone together in the house when we're not home. She's a royal b*tch to him and I'm worried that one day he's going to realize that he outweighs her by 30 lbs and could crush her like a bug. One of them stays inside the house and the other is in the backyard kennel when we're gone. Both are very well behaved in the house.


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Gerald,
> 
> Forgive me: what are Laps?


when you get as old as me you will know what happens to a b :-\" LOL


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

I can and do leave my 4 bitches loose in the house together. They are great, no mess no fighting, no destructioN. I leave the boys separated, one shut in the laundry area and one outside usually with one of the bitches outside in the enclosed patio area. I dont trust the boys to behave for longer periods, but the girls are no problems, even all day.

When I am home the dog door is open and they are all good.


----------



## Jami Craig (Jul 5, 2010)

I live in only one room of a house, I don't get (or want) access to the rest of it except to pass through. I would NEVER leave my dogs out in the house, it's unsanitary and dangerous...my housemates also keep cats that think it's fun to pick on dogs...but have never picked on a dog who hasn't been under strict command to not even look at them.

My 4 year old fixed male ACD is out free in the room when I leave most of the time. He's never been destructive, can open his crate, and there is nothing this dog can't get in to if he wanted....I leave him with a toy and he stays out of my fridge, we have a nice agreement in place....When it's really hot I have to duct tape the fridge closed though, or I'll come home to it open, all the food on the floor and a dog sprawled in it.

My 2 year old intact male mal is still crated but I've forgotten a few times (or he's been let out by the ACD) without much issue. Found him sleeping on the desk a couple times. He will eat my nice inking pens if given a chance but he's not like the ACD, he doesn't have the ability to get into drawers and boxes with freaky opposable dew claws...


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

My 2 are either kenneled inside the house, in the garage or in their outdoor kennels depending on season and temps. Never loose for many reasons mainly I do not want to get home to find a dead intruder or something similar, I have other measure in place for such kind. The dogs are too valuable.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

My two youngster GSDs are primarily kenneled dogs, with a little bit of house time every once in a while, but no way would I leave them loose and unsupervised in the house. My older male can be left in the house....for a while!
:lol:


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

The mali was crated a couple of times as a pup, but stressed so badly about it that I stopped. He's had free run of the house since he was about 4 months old. I had a couple of small things chewed when he was young, but no wholesale destruction. He's now 7 and an excellent house dog and my tv watching couch buddy. 

The DS was crated up until she was about 7 months old. I worked hard on getting her to chill in the house... she's still, at 3 yrs, annoying at times, but she doesn't get into anything, except perhaps a little counter-surfing or cat food if she can get to it. She hangs out with the mali all day. When I leave in the morning they're both on my bed napping.


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

All my dogs, even my childhood family dogs all had the run of the house from day 1. All my wife's dogs did too. Never really had any major issues with it. Most were crate trained as pups. Once housebroken they pretty much were free to go wherever. Only off limit areas are the family couches, (they have their own in the playroom), the guest room, and all beds. Each one usually had an issue or two with something or other over the years but nothing major. One boxer had a thing for chewing my wife's prescription glasses. Lost several of those.

We had the following over the years.

2 dachshunds
3 labs
1 rottie
2 GSD's
2 boxers
1 GSP mix

Nothing near like some folks here have I know. 

Craig


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Sr. GSD bitch (age 12) is always free inside the house. She never was crated, but always has had respectful house manners since I got her as a young pup. She never was destructive or dirty, always dignified.

Kids' Sr. GSD/lab cross (age 15) not so active anymore. Free but doesn't wander far from his pillow, unless he wants out in the yard. Very nice house manners also, never crated from the time we got him as a yearling.

Malinois adolescent (18 months) has free range inside as long as I am awake. She also has good manners and settles nicely, without destroying, countersurfing, etc. She has antlers that she likes to gnaw. I crate her at night because she likes going in there to sleep. I left her uncrated a few nights but she woke me up earlier than I liked. When my old GSD dies, I expect young Mal will transition to sleeping on floor beside my bed, where the old GSD does currently. 

I don't leave old GSD and young Mal alone together. I usually take the young Mal with me everywhere, and she is fine hanging out in the car, watching the world go by. When the weather was too hot (summer)to take her in the car, she stayed home in the crate. I want to keep her comfortable using a crate, as that may be required for travel, but I don't want her to spend a lot of time there if she doesn't have to.


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

Jami Craig said:


> My 4 year old fixed male ACD is out free in the room when I leave most of the time. He's never been destructive, can open his crate, and there is nothing this dog can't get in to if he wanted....I leave him with a toy and he stays out of my fridge, we have a nice agreement in place....When it's really hot I have to duct tape the fridge closed though, or I'll come home to it open, all the food on the floor and a dog sprawled in it.
> 
> My 2 year old intact male mal is still crated but I've forgotten a few times (or he's been let out by the ACD) without much issue. Found him sleeping on the desk a couple times. He will eat my nice inking pens if given a chance but he's not like the ACD, he doesn't have the ability to get into drawers and boxes with freaky opposable dew claws...


That is too funny, so ACD! My cattle dogs are just the same, they are such quirky lateral thinking dogs, mine learn how to open any doors, draws and boxes very quickly so I have had to outsmart them. I use duct tape on my food storage crates as a back up to the clips. Mine learnt very quickly how to draw the latches on a crate so I dont bother with crating them. When my cattle dog had cruciate surgery I had to padlock the latches on the crate. If food is involved they can get into anything. However they are pretty civilised when I leave them in the house as long as all food containing vessels have been cattle dog proofed - locked in another room.

My Border colllies are little angels in comparison but they dont make me laugh as much.


----------



## Charles Corbitt (Oct 24, 2012)

Two Rottie's, 2 yr male and 1 yr female, both live in the house with me. When I leave for work, both go into their kennel till I return. May try leaving them in the house some day but they are both still too young now. Have visions of my leather sofa in shred's. I will say that when I'm not working both are by my side 99.9% of the time. Actually do like my dogs more that most people:lol:


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

10 year old Golden Ret (Noley) has the run of the house along with my 6yr old fully intact male GSD (Coach) and my 3yr old female GSD (Abby) unless Abby is in heat as she is now. Then she is outside in the kennel. My other GSD, 5 yrs old fully intact (Yaro) has to be separated from Coach when I am not around so he is confined to the master bedroom.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Gerald Dunn said:


> when you get as old as me you will know what happens to a b :-\" LOL


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gerald Dunn said:


> when you get as old as me you will know what happens to a b :-\" LOL


Someone on here mentioned LOW T meds will get those freaking b's upright again.:lol:


----------



## vicki dickey (Jul 5, 2011)

I have five Australian Shepherds ranging in age of 8 years to 8 months and 3 are neutered males, 1 spayed female and the pup is an intact female. Although they are all crate trained for when we are at a show I have no crates in our home. They have the run of the house morning to night if I am home or not. They never bother anything nor do they ever have an accident in our home. I can leave the older dogs up to 5 hours (I think longer is unfair) and the puppy we have left up to 3.5 hours so far. 
I dont know if I am just lucky or if it is because I work with a puppy immediately when it comes home what is theirs and what isnt.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Hell no, I dont trust any working dog loose in the house when not home, put them in a dam crate / or kennel - or take them with ya. But if we are home it depends on the dog, I have only had 3 dutch / mal that I trusted in the home when we were here or even more importantly around the kids since they been born ( that means being able to go up stairs and trust the furball downstairs with them - not hawking over them they entire time like most consider to be house worthy ). JMO


----------



## Brittany silveira (Jun 20, 2012)

The Border Collie (Working bred agility dog) and the Yorkie are left out...the 6 month Mali? HELL NO.


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

I have 2 W /L GSDs. An intact male (just turned 5 ) & recently spayed female ( just turned eight). They have been loose alone together in the house together for 2 1/2 years. Both since they were about 3. Just separated when the female was in heat. When I had the 3rd GSD, an intact male, that was younger then these 2, he was crated when I was out. 

All have been crate trained & raised to have house manners. None have ever been destructive in the house. 

The male tried counter surfing a couple of times...but that was nipped in the bud early. I can even leave their dinner (raw fed) or mine on the table or counter & leave the room & neither will touch it. 

Doesn't do much good to have P-trained dogs & then leave them in a crate when you go out. 

.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

After I think I can trust the dog being free in the house, I let them.

Key word is think, the dog I have now had a few chew ups at random, but since he became the only dog he has been great.


----------

